# Who "downgraded" for the Cruze?



## jp375 (Nov 4, 2011)

Just wondering how many people out there downgraded cars to go with the Cruze. Obviously it's an upgrade in certain ways, but what I mean is, what did you give up for the Cruze? I'm going from an '06 G6 GTP coupe to an ECO. Giving up leather, autostart, powered seats, auto climate control and of course style (at least in my opinion). It was a difficult decision, but several things made me do it. I've got a new kid, longer commute (MPG+), and I'm just finding it so time consuming to keep a nice car nice. I'm sure I'll miss a lot of the creature comforts, but I'm hoping the manual transmission and the quest for better MPG will be just as fun as having a bit of performance. So for those of you who already "downgraded" how would you describe your experience? Was it worth it?

FYI, my ECO is expected to be built on the 18th, so i should have it in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

My Cruze has leather, autostart, powered seats, auto climate control. A big step up from my Civic.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I got an 07 G6 GTP and I wouldn't call the Cruze a downgrade. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

1998 beat up Chevy s10 -----> 2011 cruze ltz loaded with leather seats...deff upgrade


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

> My Cruze has leather, autostart, powered seats, auto climate control. A big step up from my Civic


Same here. But prior to that I had a 10 Avalanche LTZ- I do miss the A/C seats and rain sensor windshield.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I upgraded(more room and better mileage) from a 2007 Civic. The Civic had 50000 miles on it and it showed. But it had a sunroof I never used, Cruise Control(I bought an LS (no cruise)) and teeth shattering suspension. I am better off!!!!


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

In some cases a downgrade, but others an upgrade. Size and HP, definitely a downgrade. My 02 Altima SE had more room and a LOT more HP, but that about covers the downgrade part. The Cruze offered up heated leather seats, better MPG, remote start, and modern electronic goodies like built in XM and MP3/USB support.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

2006 Subaru Legacy GT wagon. Even though it was going on 5 years old I consider my Cruze a downgrade.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

I traded in a 07.5 silverado 2500hd lt duramax for the ltz. I don't really see it as a downgrade... more of a wash. Even though I miss the power, torque, and towing capability of the truck, I feel the better millage, luxurious amenities, and low cost of maintenance of the cruze make up for it. Do I miss my truck? Of course. It's really hard to go from a full size truck to a semi compact car. But I don't work construction anymore and with a hitch installed on my cruze I have been able to pull my small fishing boat in the summer, and will for the first time pull my atv for ice fishing this winter. So in the end the extra money in my pocket every few and far in between fill ups allows me to do more of what I enjoy doing. :biggrin:


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

We also went from a G6 GTP to a 1LT Cruze. Other than heated leather, I wouldn't consider anything a downgrade.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Sparkles said:


> We also went from a G6 GTP to a 1LT Cruze. Other than heated leather, I wouldn't consider anything a downgrade.


3.6 or 3.9?




Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

****, I can't even remember. It was the wife's car. Only time the hood opened was to change oil or put in windshield washer fluid.


----------



## dbaydoun (Mar 30, 2011)

Turned in my 2009 Tahoe LTZ, fully loaded for a Cruze LTZ fully loaded. Yes, it was a downgrade from a price perspective, but I would call it more of a "lifestyle choice". That huge payment plus gas was simply too much to justify. I am totally loving my Cruze and would make the choice again if I had to. An incredible value.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Sparkles said:


> ****, I can't even remember. It was the wife's car. Only time the hood opened was to change oil or put in windshield washer fluid.


Sounds like the 3.6 then lol the pushrod 3.9s hated keeping oil in


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I had a creampuff 2005 C6 Corvette that I owned since new. It wasn't a direct trade but I sold the C6 and about a month later bought the Cruze. I had 2 sports cars and I kept an old Porsche Boxster instead of the Corvette. Now the Boxster and Cruze live together in the garage.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

> Giving up leather, autostart, powered seats, auto climate control and of course style (at least in my opinion)


ELL-TEE-ZEE-ARR-ESS. 'Nuff said. Unless you're in a top luxury brand car, its hard to call it a downgrade from anything really.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I actually kept my 2004 GTO, so no upgrade or downgrade here. The cars are completely different. The GTO has heavy steering, shifter, clutch and brakes compared to the Cruze ECO. Leather, four wheel discs, IRS and rear drive and tons of torque for the GTO. The Cruze ECO was $10k less, gets almost double the gas mileage. The ECO has lots of features/content-XM, On Star, USB port, TPMS - never offered on the GTO. Two very different cars - both fun to drive.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I thought I upgraded from my prizm but its turning into a downgrade with the issues popping up now! But I still love the car for now haha 

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

I really didn't up or downgrade, i actuallly kept everything i owned. I look like a small carlot But i went from driving my 1993 S-10 2wd everyday to driving my '12 eco everyday. Yes the eco is much nicer, especially w/ working a/c, but i like my truck sitting up higher, cuz my lower back hurts @ times in the eco. w/ all that said i like 'em both, but especially the mpg's in the eco!!! it gets 42 / S-10= 28 - Dan


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Almost exact same situation as OP. Went from 06 Evolution IX MR to the Cruze. But I had my first child on the way and my new job required alot farther distance. Definetly a downgrade...til I trade in the Cruze next year for a new MR  I like my Cruze for now though...I got sick of driving a stick in stop and go traffic and getting 18 mpg.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

went from Cadillac CTS with over 100K miles and developing LOTS of expensive problems to the LTZ RS. Downgrade in horsepower, but all the creature comforts are there. Much better MPG, so I don't really consider it a downgrade overall. I'm happy I made the switch.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

I did. 2009 G8 to the Cruze. Cruze is now DD. Gonna decide on a weekend car here soon. Possibly a 5.0.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

oshia86 said:


> I did. 2009 G8 to the Cruze. Cruze is now DD. Gonna decide on a weekend car here soon. Possibly a 5.0.


Yeah! 3rd gen mullet camaro for the win!

j/k =P


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

I went from a 1987 pontiac trans am to a 2012 Eco it was a HUGE! upgrade.


----------



## DanRS (Aug 23, 2011)

i went from an 09 Mustang GT Premium to the Cruze. DOWNGRADE in some ways, but not in all ways.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I went from a 2002 Trans Ama 2005 Legacy GT and a 2002 Tahoe Z71 to a Cruze...you do the math. F'en ex-wife....


----------



## JNovak56 (Apr 13, 2011)

$5.50 per gallon (imperial) got me to go "Compact".


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

Aeroscout977 said:


> Yeah! 3rd gen mullet camaro for the win!
> 
> j/k =P


Hey, hey, hey, hey. That's not even cool.


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

pureBS said:


> I went from a 1987 pontiac trans am to a 2012 Eco it was a HUGE! upgrade.


You're high.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Some would call it a downgrade, I traded in a 08 civic for my Cruze and think I made the rite choice. The Cruze has been better in every aspect but fuel economy.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

UPGRADE. Went from a 1992 Buick Roadmaster to a 2011 Cruze LTZ w/ rs package. Mush better in ALL aspects


----------



## idrive1 (Oct 14, 2011)

I had a leased 08 Buick Enclave. It was a great vehicle to take long trips on the highway, but it had some things that I didn't like. It had poor vision through the back window, and it was hard to park in small spaces in parking garages. The MPG were not that great either.

I could have purchased the Buick at the end of my lease for $23,067.00. I purchased my 2011 Chev. Cruze LT for $25,105.00. So I got a new car for a little more than what I could have bought the Buick Enclave for.

I am happy with the Cruze, and I like it much better than the Buick because it is so easy to drive and park. It also saves me lots of money for gas--a good thing now a days.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

from a 02' BMW X5 4.6is to a cruze... even being ten years old its a significant downgrade in pretty much every aspect. Only thing about the cruze that is better is the gas mileage and OMG super cheap parts. I don't cry when i break something on Lilly. Which is another reason i wanted a more mainstream car, i wanted something i could tinker with, tear apart, put back together and just enjoy. Simply couldn't do that with the X5 (Sasha)


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Quad Cab Dodge Ram -> Cruze...... downgraded on room, size, grunt. upgraded on mpgs!!!
Mustang 5.0 & SRT4 -> Cruze.... downgraded on power, style, power, potential, and POWER. upgraded on.... hmmm


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

I sold my 08 Acura TL Tech for my '12 ECO. Downgrade in every way imaginable, but its nice to drive a vehicle that uses regular fuel, gets great economy, and I don't worry about it if I park it at Walmart. it's just an A to B transportation appliance. Amusing seeing people treat them as if its a special car.

Saving me a bunch of money, so worth it in the long run.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

VGT said:


> I sold my 08 Acura TL Tech for my '12 ECO. Downgrade in every way imaginable, but its nice to drive a vehicle that uses regular fuel, gets great economy, and I don't worry about it if I park it at Walmart. it's just an A to B transportation appliance. Amusing seeing people treat them as if its a special car. Saving me a bunch of money, so worth it in the long run.


 We don't care for your kind 'round here. Go back to where you came from!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

VGT said:


> Amusing seeing people treat them as if its a special car.


Maybe we should move this to the the war room. haha :1poke:


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

VGT not making any friends with that one!!


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

The only thing i lost was HP/TQ. Thats it. I had an 02 nissan sentra ser spec v which wasn't a very comfortable or economical. So i feel as though I upgraded.


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

I downgraded, only because of problems with my old car. I went from a 02 c32 amg to the cruze LS. Saving money was the obvious reason haha.


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

Sparkles said:


> You're high.


why do you say that?


----------



## Atomic (Nov 5, 2011)

I did not give up my basically mint-condition '97 Camaro to get my '11 Cruze LT. That being said...

Power... advantage Camaro
Fuel Economy... advantage Cruze
Comfort... advantage Cruze
Style... advantage Camaro
Handling... advantage Camaro
Reliability... remains to be seen.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> VGT not making any friends with that one!!


I know him from another forum. Good guy, tells it like it is. Something this forum really needs, instead of a lot of babying and sugar coating.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

If it had a bit more power it looks like a lot of members would really "love" their cruze. Even though it somewhat lacks power, it still is a very well designed car. From the styling to the safety, the cruze really made a huge iimpact in its class. I love my cruze!


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

> V[QUOTEIf it had a bit more power it looks like a lot of members would really "love" their cruze. Even though it somewhat lacks power, it still is a very well designed car. From the styling to the safety, the cruze really made a huge iimpact in its class. I love my cruze!


[/QUOTE]

Get a Trifecta tune, you will think different of the power!

Tre'


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

> You're high.


In case you need to draw a picture


















Tre'


----------



## CruzeChic (Nov 13, 2011)

I sold my '04 Nissan 350Z with 85,000 miles on it. With the 19' low profile tires I was having back pain over any bump. Also I needed the back seat for the dogs. I miss how I was a bad*** (hehe) in it and everyone looked but its for the better. Sold it over KBB value too! Steal I however miss the leather and the super cold air.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Went from a 2003 camry XLE (V6 Lulz) to the Cruze, downgrade on leather seats and power, upgrade on EVERYTHING else... Except reliability maybe? we'll see.


----------



## Mike_Bishop (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I don't think I downgraded from a 1997 Grand Prix with 59,340 miles on it. The Cruze doesn't have the HP the 3.8 has but it still zips around. We still have the Grand Prix I did not traded it in but I think this weeken it will be gone. Because people we know wants it that needs a car and likes the low miles on it. I got the Cruze for the MPG. I still have a 2000 GMC Sierra pickup for hauling big stuff. Plus the wife and I are retired I hope this is the last car we buy. Plus I think the Cruze rides a little bit better than the Grand Prix. I don't feel like I'm sitting on the ground.


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

I went from an 06 Xterra that I bought last march and had done a good amount of modding to an ECO. Price, size, 4wd and power (my xterra's 0-60 is about 1.5 seconds faster than the cruze sadly) it is a bit of a downgrade. Now my gf has it. But she has a reliable vehicle in the winter, and with the 2k miles I drive every month for work I'm saving half a car payment just in gas. Overall once I get to some modding I think it'll be a wash. Plus 20mpg highway after mods were killing me.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sold my 2003 Hyundai Tiburon GT V6 for 2011 eco. Downgraded my 18" rims, leather, sound system, custom Borla exhaust.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

tecollins1 said:


> Sold my 2003 Hyundai Tiburon GT V6 for 2011 eco. Downgraded my 18" rims, leather, sound system, custom Borla exhaust.


I have a soft spot for your gen.



Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

pureBS said:


> why do you say that?


See sig


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

oshia86 said:


> We don't care for your kind 'round here. Go back to where you came from!





TravsCruze said:


> VGT not making any friends with that one!!


*Shrug*

Here's a reality check: The Cruze is an economy car. Most of you that are 'hot rodding' it, (or, lol 'tuning' it) are young, and don't know any better. Take pride in your car, take care of it, but don't think it's more than it is. Between the 'OMG, MY CAR GOT IN THE 16s!!!' threads, and the clamoring for an intercooler to cool down the charge that couldn't warm a corn muffin, ya'll need to simmer. It's a phenomenal car for what it is (an economic transportation appliance), but a performance vehicle it is not.

Cheers.





oshia86 said:


> I know him from another forum. Good guy, tells it like it is. Something this forum really needs, instead of a lot of babying and sugar coating.


So what's the fastest car you ever drove?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

VGT said:


> *Shrug*
> 
> Here's a reality check: The Cruze is an economy car. Most of you that are 'hot rodding' it, (or, lol 'tuning' it) are young, and don't know any better. Take pride in your car, take care of it, but don't think it's more than it is. Between the 'OMG, MY CAR GOT IN THE 16s!!!' threads, and the clamoring for an intercooler to cool down the charge that couldn't warm a corn muffin, ya'll need to simmer. It's a phenomenal car for what it is (an economic transportation appliance), but a performance vehicle it is not.
> 
> Cheers.


TBH if i ever run my car in a dragstrip (i'd be too embarrased to do it since its my personality but assuming lol) it would be the fastest i have ever gone on a strip. Cause i've never barreled down one. But you must admit, the Cruze looks good .


----------



## Telcomfaust (Apr 26, 2011)

Went from a 09 Impala Lt2 to the Cruze ECO

needed better MPG because I drive and average of 70-80 miles a day back and forth to work.

Love the Cruze!!


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

VGT said:


> Here's a reality check: The Cruze is an economy car. Most of you that are 'hot rodding' it, (or, lol 'tuning' it) are young, and don't know any better. Take pride in your car, take care of it, but don't think it's more than it is. Between the 'OMG, MY CAR GOT IN THE 16s!!!' threads, and the clamoring for an intercooler to cool down the charge that couldn't warm a corn muffin, ya'll need to simmer. It's a phenomenal car for what it is (an economic transportation appliance), but a performance vehicle it is not.


QFT. Other than a few minor appearance upgrades and CAI, I'm pretty sure the modding is done on our car. There's 2 types of platforms. Ones that are great left alone, and those that are a great platform to get started. This is the first type IMO. We're not going to be seeing 300+ whp out of this little 1.4L without significant changes, one of which is probably gonna be the block. I think it's a fun little "tuner" car, meaning it's fun to tinker with, but it's not gonna get pretty once people start getting serious. I'm sure the warranty is the reason why most haven't seen anything crazy yet, give it a couple more years and you're gonna start hearing about turbo upgrades and trans getting shelled out. Another dept in which a tired old 20 year old V8 would be a better investment. You'll have 20k into a car that's barely in the 13s with the Cruze.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

VGT said:


> *Shrug*
> 
> Here's a reality check: The Cruze is an economy car. Most of you that are 'hot rodding' it, (or, lol 'tuning' it) are young, and don't know any better. Take pride in your car, take care of it, but don't think it's more than it is. Between the 'OMG, MY CAR GOT IN THE 16s!!!' threads, and the clamoring for an intercooler to cool down the charge that couldn't warm a corn muffin, ya'll need to simmer. It's a phenomenal car for what it is (an economic transportation appliance), but a performance vehicle it is not.
> 
> ...



I hope you know my first comment was a little stick poke, and by no means serious. 

The fastest car? My old Cavalier, listed in my sig. Unless you count backing my uncles Z06 out of the garage.


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

oshia86 said:


> I hope you know my first comment was a little stick poke, and by no means serious.
> 
> The fastest car? My old Cavalier, listed in my sig. Unless you count backing my uncles Z06 out of the garage.


LOL. I didn't even notice the username for the first post.


----------



## bh04 (Aug 5, 2011)

Went from a 2007 every optioned SS Impala (Bose, heated leather, sunroof) to my 2011 Chevy Cruze 1LT. Dwngraded for the most part. I do not miss the $80 fill ups either.


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

> Most of you that are 'hot rodding' it, (or, lol 'tuning' it) are young, and don't know any better.


Ah come on let us play, I'm sure no one here is modding without knowing the consequences. After all it's not like we are installing a Meth bottle and NOS. Now there's an Idea.

Tre'


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

mzodarg said:


> Ah come on let us play, I'm sure no one here is modding without knowing the consequences. After all it's not like we are installing a Meth bottle and NOS. Now there's an Idea.
> 
> Tre'


BRB installing NOS.


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

Went from a 2003 Oldsmobile Aurora 4.0 V8 to a 2011 Chevrolet Cruse LT RS.

The Olds was a bit bigger, a bit more powerful, and a bit more comfortable... however the price for parts was EXCESSIVE (that is a story in and of itself), and the MPG was around 21.

I dont really think of it as a downgrade... just a different way of doing things.


I will miss the Olds... I put over 120k miles on it... and had upgraded about everything.... it really is always a loss to spend money on a car!


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

Sparkles said:


> See sig


I still have it I just hit a deer and had to get something while I was fixing it


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

VGT said:


> *Shrug*
> 
> Here's a reality check: The Cruze is an economy car. Most of you that are 'hot rodding' it, (or, lol 'tuning' it) are young, and don't know any better. Take pride in your car, take care of it, but don't think it's more than it is. Between the 'OMG, MY CAR GOT IN THE 16s!!!' threads, and the clamoring for an intercooler to cool down the charge that couldn't warm a corn muffin, ya'll need to simmer. It's a phenomenal car for what it is (an economic transportation appliance), but a performance vehicle it is not.
> 
> ...


----------



## curvedinfinity (Nov 23, 2011)

I came from a loaded MKV GTI to a no-options LS. The Cruze was almost half the price, and was a downgrade, but less than I was figuring. To be honest, I don't miss the leather, and otherwise the interior is about the same quality. I do not miss the GTI's drivetrain, which had lots of issues while I owned it.

Here is me in my GTI at Summit Point Raceway, Shenandoah Circuit: 1:46.9 lap - MKV GTI, steet tires - 5/15/2010 - Summit Point Shenandoah Circuit - YouTube

The GTI was faster in a straight line, but the Cruze is faster in the corners. With the same tires I was running in that video, I could probably get a 1:55 lap time in the Cruze, which is very respectable given its power. You can dig up some drivers doing that kind of time in M3s or Corvettes. -- That said, my Cruze will never touch a track.


----------



## Responder12 (Nov 20, 2011)

My wife gave up a 2002 Mitsubishi Eclipse Spyder GT for her 2011 Cruze LT program vehicle with 11,000 miles on it. Spyder did get 29mpg but the parts were kinda expensive and she didn't want to drive a convertible in the winter. And the Grand Cherokee she was driving (winter vehicle) got a whopping 17mpg. Not the best for her 70 mile round-trip to college and back. I consider it an upgrade for cost and mileage, but a downgrade for "cool factor" and power.


----------



## cruze365 (Nov 14, 2011)

2004 Cavalier LS to 2012 Cruze 1Lt....Upgrade in every way!


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

Moved from a 2005 Volvo S40. I loved that car.


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

I went from a Jeep Liberty to a Cruze which I considered an upgrade. Then I recently upgraded from a Cruze 1LT to a Ford Edge Limited AWD.


----------



## signals_91 (Nov 19, 2011)

I went from a loaded 2010 GMC Sierra to a Cruze LT-1, RS. Trading in my truck was very hard to do, but the Cruze is a blast to drive. The root cause was to free up some cash due to a divorce..


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

As my name indicates, went from a 2006 Chrysler 300 SRT8 to my Cruze ECO. That car was my all time favorite (of 30 or so I've owned in my life). Lost about 300 horsepower switching from it to my Cruze but the $$$ of driving it 100 miles/day couldn't be sustained anymore.


----------



## MEATHEAD (Nov 29, 2011)

i traded my 04 cadillac cts fully loaded for the ls w connectivity package payments are within my range, i got tire/weel package and gap insurance. def a downgrade but this car will cost me nothing but gas for 5 yrs. i do miss the luxury of cadillac and not bein cheap to save on gas jsut rite time fora new car and warranties.


----------



## Cruzin' Angel (Feb 12, 2012)

Downgraded from my 05 Dodge Ram Daytona to the Cruze for gas mileage, but in some ways (my Cruze is LTZ pkg) its an upgrade. Still have my Daytona, but she's a sometimes driven show truck now. She just doesn't have all the electronics the Cruze does.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Downgrade in some respects, upgrade in others. The 02 Impala was getting a bit long in the tooth at 264K. I'm sure I'll miss the durability of the 3800 engine but it was time to let it go with all the minor problems that needed fixing.


----------



## stuntmanmikey (Dec 31, 2011)

Recently "downgraded" from a 2001 Lexus IS300 to a 2012 2LT Cruze. The IS300 was the best car I've EVER owned but it was 11 years old, got absolutely terrible gas mileage, and only ran right on premium unleaded. I was spending an arm and a leg in fuel costs so I switched to the Cruze both for something newer and to help alleviate my cash hemorrhage at the gas pump.


I can honestly say I'm quite pleased with my Cruze. I got the most "loaded" 2LT I could find at all the dealerships in my city, it came with AT, leather, the RS package, remote start, sunroof and premium audio.


Feature-wise, the only things I'm missing from my Lexus is climate control. After having it for so long, I just can't get used to having to adjust the fan AND the temp knobs. It's always either sweltering hot or freezing cold in the cabin  The biggest feature my wife misses is illuminated visor mirrors. Oh well, I could have had both of those if I had sprung for the LTZ. But the pros outweigh the cons, I'm really enjoying OnStar, Bluetooth, iPod connector and steering wheel controls -- all things I didn't have in my Lexus.


Performance-wise, well, it's no Lexus. The IS300 was a RWD inline-6 with over 200hp so I DEFINITELY notice the difference in the Cruze when it comes to cornering and acceleration. 0-60 isn't so bad, I can still keep up with most other cars, but on the highway (where I do most of my driving), that 60-80 acceleration to pass another car is painfully slow. And it feels like the turning radius in this thing is a mile wide. I could whip complete a U-turn in the Lexus on a 2-lane road and not go off the blacktop. But that's really a symptom of FWD in general, it's not the Cruze's fault.


Other than that, I'm a completely satisfied customer. So far...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...at the time of purchase, we didn't "think" it was a downgrade:
*
was*: 1999 Chevrolet Malibu LS, 3.1L V6, *3,077 lbs*, 150 hp... *~29 MPG*

*now*: 2011 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ, 1.4LT I4, *3,177 lbs*, 138 hp... *~28 MPG*

...but, as time and tribulations wear on, it's beginning to look more & more like it was...a downgrade.


----------



## sam_advance (Feb 10, 2012)

I just ordered my 2012 Cruze Tuesday... 

Downgrading from a 2003 BMW 330i with all packages and Dinan Stage 1 performance. It has 90,000 miles on it and has been EXPENSIVE to maintain (averaging about 4000 dollars per year). I am a medical student and don't want to keep this up any longer! Plus the gas mileage isn't great- about 22-25 mpg. 

I've owned a 2005 Mini Cooper, and a 2007 Mini Cooper S with JCW. Both were fantastic cars- but my dad totalled the first one and I traded in the JCW for the BMW when it ran out of warranty and I graduated from Undergrad at Cedarville and Oxford. (I wanted something more "reliable" or so I thought, for medical school).

Anyways, the BMW has been a pleasure to drive except for the maintenance- so I've been on the fence for a while about trading it in for something much less expensive and new with a warranty, which will get me through medical school, while STILL possessing a fun-to-drive factor.

I'm looking forward to my Cruze! I used to be involved in BMW and Porsche CCA high performance driving events, but anymore all I have time for is commuting to the medical school and enjoying a twisty road, rarely. Cruze will be perfect.. 

Besides I'm only 23 and will (Lord-willing) have plenty of time for other cars as I move through a career later on.

I don't really think it's much of a downgrade! My new Cruze will have nearly all features my BMW has- what will be lessened is build craftsmanship (the Cruze is very nice, I'm not saying it isn't. But come on it's not a bmw.), Xenons, fully power-adjust seating (why the heck is the Cruze mostly power? LOL.), Auto-dimm mirror (which I'm hoping to swap out with an LTZ part), and some performance. 

No problem! Easy and fun move for me. Not really a "downgrade" in the relative sense of the word.


----------



## tc_sting (Feb 23, 2012)

I downgraded significantly. I had a very expensive sports car.

I am very happy with the Cruze purchase. The car is exactly what I was looking for. The cruze is very liberating because I just don't worry about it. In the end all cars just get us from point A to B, the Cruze gets us all there comfortably and economically. I do not miss the sports car at all.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

tc_sting said:


> I downgraded significantly. I had a very expensive sports car.
> 
> I am very happy with the Cruze purchase. The car is exactly what I was looking for. The cruze is very liberating because I just don't worry about it. In the end all cars just get us from point A to B, the Cruze gets us all there comfortably and economically. I do not miss the sports car at all.


I traded in a 450HP 5.9L Grand Cherokee on it... 10MPG... Miss my lady... however I would do it time and time again...


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

I had a large upgrade and somewhat of a downgrade. I moved a month ago from driving 6 miles round trip to work to driving 90 and in the process went from a 1450sqft home to a new 4000sqft brick home...there is the upgrade. After a few weeks of driving my 07 GMC crew cab 4x4 back and forth to work and getting it tuned and doing a lot of work to it for fuel mileage and still only averaging 17mpg I decided to get an economy car.....the slight downgrade. I traded it in for a loaded 12 2LT RS 1.4 6MT. The car is fun to drive so far and is getting more than double the mileage of my truck. I am putting a K&N Sri and magnaflow exhaust on it to just help it out a bit, not trying to turn it into a sports car.

As far as how fast have you been, before I got married I had a 65 elcamino with a 406, tunnel ram and nitrous that went 8.90s in the 1000 which is all our track here would let us run at the time. That is slightly faster than the cruze 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

IMO, up/down grade is a feel-good thing. I have had some really sweet rides over the years, and comparing the Cruze Eco to any of them is an injustice. I miss the gut-wrenching acceleration of my muscle cars, but not the gas mileage. But in the end the question is: does the car do what is was designed for? Yes!

The Cruze Eco is a definate upgrade over my still functioning and lovable '92 Subaru that gets me 29mpg, which was pretty good in '92. That is still pretty good today. But I'm getting 47 with the Cruze, and the turbo makes it accelerate with some authority (unlike the Subaru). 

Still, I do miss lighting up the tires once in a while!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...ah, yes, the heady sound of tires "chirping" at each gear shift...which today has been sadly tempered by the accompanying sound of the gas-pump sucking your money with each "ding-ding" as the gallons click off.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

With the price of fuel, bought the '12 ECO to leave my 06' Z06 in the garage as much as possible.

Loving the ECO for what it is, i.e., a great car that lots of fun. Don't think of it as a downgrade!


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

you are a poet and a philosopher, my friend 70AARCUDA!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

newcruzer17 said:


> you are a poet and a philosopher, my friend 70AARCUDA!


...been called *lots *of things, but until now, *poet* and *philosopher* weren't among them.

...usually, I'm just the *'automotive curmudgeon' *(wink,wink).


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

They only thing I downgraded was... "head room", "space", "size"... Other than that I would consider a 04 Chevy Avalanche 4x4 w/107k miles and $400+ dollars a month in gas to a 2012 Chevy Cruze Eco w/13 miles and "MAYBE" $200 dollars in gas a month... A huge upgrade. Of course I do miss the ability to go offroad... but I didnt do that much anyways... So its a HUGE UPGRADE for me I feel....no the ECO has 732 miles and i've only put like $60 in gas in it so far and owned it for a little over a week.


----------



## DeeCruze (Jan 21, 2012)

Upgraded from riding the bus to my chevy cruze eco MT lol....definitely an upgrade...but I did drive my Moms hummer once in awhile it was horrible on gas....I'm satisfied with the cruze....I like being able to drive anywhere and not have to worry about gas


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...been called *lots *of things, but until now, *poet* and *philosopher* weren't among them.
> 
> ...usually, I'm just the *'automotive curmudgeon' *(wink,wink).


yes, but "chirping" and "ding-ding" certainly poetic terminology. Love that term, "chirping". At any rate, my tires will now last much longer!


----------



## Stovebolt (Feb 5, 2012)

*My wife went from a 2007 Malibu SS with a 3.9 in it, to her 2011 RS LTZ. The fact that it has heated seats and the nav is an upgrade in her eyes, but so is the signifacant differeance in fuel milage from the 3.9, to the 1.4T. Absolute upgrade there. Also, if I want extra power, I have my 2010 LTZ Silverado. It sucks up enough gas for BOTH of us!!

I'm not going to lie though. When the new improved Impala comes out, we will be upgrading to it. *


----------



## jimmyfogg (Apr 8, 2012)

Came from a 2004 Infiniti G35. My Cruze has more toys, Nav, Bluetooth, USB interface. The money I save at the pump is worth more than the difference in power.


----------



## djlucid (Apr 23, 2012)

Traded in my 2009 Charger RT - but def. more "upgrades" with the cruze.. def. needed a change as I am driving 150 miles a day for work


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

oshia86 said:


> I know him from another forum. Good guy, tells it like it is. Something this forum really needs, instead of a lot of babying and sugar coating.


Hehehehe.... Most people get the wrong impression of VGT, although it isn't always wrong. There're a few other familiar names floating around here too.


I consider my Cruze to be an upgrade. I traded in an 02 Blazer 4WD. Although it was pretty good all around, I don't miss 15mpg. Besides, for everything that the Blazer did better than the Cruze, I've got something else to use. Still have my 07 Sierra 3500 and 79 Chevy 4x4 to haul stuff, and an 02 Caddy for comfort. If I get really nostalgic, I've still got my 95 S10 Jimmy.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Went from a 09 Cobalt SS turbo to the Cruze. Power and handling are no comparison in the SS favor. The rest is all Cruze. 

First Cruze I drove belonged to my boss's dad. 2011 Cruze LTZ RS. He's a guy who can afford just about anything he wants. Sent his 07 Acura TL back off lease and bought the Cruze with cash. The only reason he has a car in his fleet is his drive to Florida for 6 months of the year. He likes the Cruze as much as the Acura. He would consider both to be appliances actually. To read some of the comments here in this thread, you'd think the Acura was an Aston Martin or something, ROFL.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I went from a 2011 Genesis Coupe 3.8 Track to my 2011 Cruze LTZ RS. I love my cruze but to miss the rear wheel drive fun at times.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Nobody said:


> I went from a 2011 Genesis Coupe 3.8 Track to my 2011 Cruze LTZ RS. I love my cruze but to miss the rear wheel drive fun at times.


Why the change, those cars are pretty competitive with the G37 (never said faster, calm down guys).


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

The car was totaled. The “accident” was not my fault, side collision by a drunk driver while it was parked on the street. So I decided I would wait for a bit until I purchased another "for fun" car. 


Here are a couple pics before (no afters on my work computer)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I "upgraded" from a 1998 Volvo S70 T5.

The Cruze is a downgrade in terms of:
-Power. Coming from a turbo with 240 hp to 138, I'm definitely missing the ability to floor it and slingshot past things on the highway.
-Handling.
-Stereo speakers are awful
-No leather or heated seats
-Insurance is almost twice the amount before.
-No sunroof.

However, the Cruze is an upgrade in the following ways:
-It's new. Hopefully won't break every 2 months.
-It doesn't have 220,000 miles.
-Around town "pep" is incredible compared to that fat Volvo.
-IT'S A MANUAL. There's a gear ratio for just about any speed.
-No turbo lag.
-Gas mileage is amazing (up to 30/40 from 16/28). 
-Everything just works the way it's supposed to. No more electrical shenanigans.


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

I went from a fully customized ford focus ses zx4 with the complete upgrade package(tan interior, leather, sunroof, bulletproof windows n tints, 18in gunmetal euro rims, remote starter...plus much much more) to a cruze with just standard low cost car. No leather, sunroof....non not even fog lights !!! To do my dirty whorish ex-girlfriend freaking out at the dealer cuz i was buying a new car when she was stuck with her truck. So i got screwed out of everything. This is a downcrade. Only thing i consider an upgrade. Shifttronic, trunk............and thats its.


----------



## Swampassjr (Mar 25, 2012)

I went from a 2007 G6 GTP (had alot done to that car too). The Cruze is definitely a downgrade in power and space, but i see it as an upgrade in every other aspect


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

I lost cruise, leather, and that gorgeous V-8 smoothness and power when I parked my Vic and bought my Cruze. I gained reliability, handling, and a 100% increase in fuel economy. On balance, I think I came out ahead.


----------



## Fajin (Jun 4, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I "upgraded" from a 1998 Volvo S70 T5.
> 
> The Cruze is a downgrade in terms of:
> -Power. Coming from a turbo with 240 hp to 138, I'm definitely missing the ability to floor it and slingshot past things on the highway.
> ...


Ha! I had a 1999 with a manual transmission. 

I drove it into the ground. I would have bought another one, if they still made a car like that. Yes, it sure got out of a hole very quickly.

I wish I had gotten 220,000 miles out of it. I only got 164,000 but never had the shenanigans you're speaking of. I just blew a head gasket. 

But I'm not the least bit sorry about my new Cruze. It's not my Volvo but hey, I didn't pay $32,000 in 1999 dollars for it either.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

got_boost said:


> Almost exact same situation as OP. Went from 06 Evolution IX MR to the Cruze. But I had my first child on the way and my new job required alot farther distance. Definetly a downgrade...til I trade in the Cruze next year for a new MR  I like my Cruze for now though...I got sick of driving a stick in stop and go traffic and getting 18 mpg.


I was under the impression that the Evo was discontinued.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## MrBlue (May 13, 2012)

Traded a 2007 Prius Level 4 for the CRUZE. It was really a toss up to what we were going to replace the Prius with. 6MT ECO won. Fun Factor and still getting almost the same MPG as with the Prius.


----------



## 1stcruzeECO (May 28, 2012)

sold my 05 mustang gt for the cruze... kinda sad i dont have all that power but the MPG is great.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The only thing I downgraded was the sound system. From the Lancer I got a smoother car, better MPG, more solid feel, better bad weather conditions handling. From my Montana to my son's LS we lost the family truck and snow handling. The Montana was all wheel drive and literally didn't know how to break traction, regardless of road conditions.

All in all, this was an upgrade from both the Lancer and Montana.


----------



## rubiconjp (Feb 10, 2012)

Literally down from a '03 lifted and tucked Jeep Rubicon. Done the work myself and took it all over Utah and Colorado trails.

But single parent with two kids and girlfriend 170 miles away, and a Jeep with 13 MPG combined and sadly it'd to go. Still catch myself doing the Jeep wave 

Aside from the inability to hit the gnarly trails, everything else is an upgrade in the Eco MT. The shifter felt so good, compared to the long throw truck shifter in the Jeep... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

I give up a VW polo 1.4 60hp for a 1.6 109hp gpl 2011 cruze... indeed was a draw... but now I use only 5.5 liters of fuel for 100 km  ... with gpl I get 13 km with a liter of gas not bad I think... in italy we doesn't have ECO model


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

Old car 08 dodge avenger, so an upgrade. However, the issues with this 2012 1lt with rs package is making me rethink my decision. If I can't get issues worked out I will be saying bye, bye to this Cruze. So I would now say that the upgrade is debatable. Cruze to a vw golf tdi may be in my future.


----------



## topazRS (Jun 1, 2012)

Downgraded from a lot more space and a few more creature comforts in a 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited. But not a complete downgrade as I went with the 2LT with lots of the options and I'm saving over 50% of the payment in gas alone. And I'm happy to be back into a small car as it's what I prefer driving I've realized. So, I guess, it's more of an upgrade than anything!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wife still has her Jeep Grand Cherokee and I still have my Z71 Suburban but I upgraded from my 2004 Aveo commuter car with 175k on it to my new Cruze Eco 6mt and my wife traded in her 2007 Aveo hatchback for a 2012 Sonic. Five cars, no kids, and a motorcycle. The 5th car is my 1985 Buick Grand National that I've had since new when I graduated high school.

Sent from my DROID3


----------

